# buffer machine



## DeanoBaj (Oct 8, 2006)

got a buffer now but to be honest a bit nervous to use it!!!!

can somebody give me some pointers on 'how to' use it.

cheers


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Try it first on a slow speed with polish.... you cant do any harm.

Also search for and observe some vids on you tube


----------



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

Use the bumpers for your practice area/


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Use it on someone elses car first :wink:

The company car does have its uses :roll:


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Go to the local breakers yard buy a cheap panel and use that first :wink:


----------



## anTTony (Sep 2, 2007)

theres an excellent guide over on detailing world forum. This is a good place to start.

Ant


----------

